# Vinyl Tiles in shower possible?



## JerLinde (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am planning on renovating my bathroom really soon and was wondering if I could use the groutable vinyl tiles in the shower?

I have read to not use them on walls, but was told by the people at HD to use them...

Heres what my plan was going to be...

- Demo walls in shower down to studs
- Drywall followed by liquid waterproofing (Or do I have to use concrete board?)
- Vinyl tile on walls (no need for floor cause of tub and no need for ceiling)
- Grout
- Silicone Caulk around edges.

Is this possible? Or am I way out on my plan?

Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks alot!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are way off-----Drywall of any kind has not been allowed in a wet area for many years in the U.S. and Canada.

Vinyl tiles are no good for that ---use ceramic.

You are going to put a lot of work into that project---don't spoil it by using the wrong materials.

Read through the tiling section---there is a lot of good information there,---Mike--


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

JerLinde said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning on renovating my bathroom really soon and was wondering if I could use the groutable vinyl tiles in the shower?
> 
> I have read to not use them on walls, but was told by the people at HD to use them...
> 
> ...


This plan will not work at any level.
No drywall.
No plastic tiles
No advice from bigbox store employees.
Use the concrete board and ceramic, porcelain or stone tiles over the waterproofing.
Ron


----------



## JerLinde (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks alot for the help guys, I had a feeling I was going wrong.

So here is my new plan, let me know what you think.

- Demo walls in shower down to studs
- Concrete board followed by liquid waterproofing, probably RedGard
- Probably porcelain or Ceramic tile on walls (no need for floor cause of tub and no need for ceiling)
- Grout
- Silicone Caulk around edges.
- Sealant over tiles and grout.

How does this look? Am I missing anything? And also can I use drywall screws on concrete board? Or do I have to get different screws.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

JerLinde said:


> Thanks alot for the help guys, I had a feeling I was going wrong.
> 
> So here is my new plan, let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Sealing the tile isn't necessary as the surface will not absorb water. Stone should be sealed on a regular basis along with the grout.
Ron


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great advice here.


----------

